# Fire Fox 3 easter egg, Welcome Humans!



## Ryanxxxxb (Aug 14, 2004)

IN fire fox 3 type

about:robots

in the address bar.


:up: check it out !!!!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

:up:

Peace...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

If you press the Try Again button, it emits the message: Please do not press this button again
which is just begging you to press it again, and if you do ...

-- Tom


----------



## Jarmer (Jun 27, 2008)

ha! that is so cool, it reminds me of the google reader Contra code easter egg.


----------



## Nokios (Jul 10, 2008)

After I click for the 2nd time nothing happens although I stopped my NoScrip add-on..?
Am-I so much protected without me knowing it ?!!


----------



## abloke (Jun 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

> Gort! Klaatu barada nikto!


????


----------



## B336700 (Jul 10, 2007)

says it's not valid on mine...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

When I click on it the second time, the button disappears. I think that's all it's supposed to do.

Cute easter egg.


----------



## citygirlinoz (Oct 15, 2007)

That's pretty cute lol, my son loved it.


----------



## mickaldinho (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats cool nice find


----------



## Naeo (Aug 3, 2008)

"Gort! Klaatu barada nikto!"

I lol'd so hard.


----------

